# Brenner verursacht Bluescreen



## Duddle (7. Mai 2003)

Heyho, ich hoffe mal, das es hier her passt:

Seit ca. 2 Monaten (vom einen zum anderen Tag) spielt mein Brenner Typ "Atapi CD-R/RW 20x10" verrückt.
Sobald ich Isobuster (zum entpacken von .iso-Dateien) starte, kommt der Bluescreen. Ich dachte, es liegt am Programm, aber seit kurzem passiert 'es' auch ab und zu wenn ich eine CD starten will. Er liest ewig die CD, dann irgendwann:
[Bluescreen]

schwerer Ausnahmefehler blabla
in VXD-Datei SCSIPORT(01) + 00000709   blabla

--

SCSI hat doch irgendwas mit dem Laufwerk zu tun, stimmt's ?
Ich hab daraufhin mal die Treiber mehr oder wenig geupdatet, aber immer noch das selbe.

Ist das direkt ein Hardwarefehler (alle Stecker richtig drin), oder hat es Softwarebedingte Gründe?

Achja, habe Windows 98 SE. Und unter dem Brenner noch ein "Atapi 12x DVD-ROM", der auch schon ewigst nicht mehr richtig funktioniert.

Viren hab ich auch schon gecheckt.

Gruss und schonmal Danke
Duddle


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Mai 2003)

VXD sind virtuellen Gerätetreiber. Dieser ist wahrscheinlich defekt... Installiere die Sowftware zu diesem Treiber nochmal imo(SCSI Controller, ATAPI Treiber oder Brenner). Einen Hardwaredefekt schließe ich mal unter vorbehalt aus...

ciao

//edit: schau mal -> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;250005 an - ist´s dieser Fehler?


----------

